# Daytime-only protector and all-around farm dog?



## kismetfarm (Feb 1, 2011)

We are currently dog-less. 

I would like our next dog to be an all-around farm dog--a family companion, but also a deterrent to predators. I am not so much worried at night, since everyone is locked up tight, but we have had some hawk attacks on our chickens during the day since losing our last dog.

We have a small flock of chickens and will be adding goats this spring to our suburban homestead.

In the past, we always rescued mutts, but that was before we started down the livestock road. 

Are there any breeds that would be safe around livestock during the day, but also versatile enough to take part in family activities, play with the kids, go running and camping, etc?

I like what I have read about English Shepherds, but have never met one in person.

Any suggestions?


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

We have a Great Pyrenees who is not only our guardian for our livestock but part of our family.My kids play with her every day and she is a true joy to have. If your close by me I have a puppy of hers left


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Really most dogs that are an LGD breed would be capable of filling the family companion/ guardian role on a small homestead....just understand that bringing the dog in the house at night makes the dog guard you and not the flock...it will bond to you and not the flock..... whereas....leaving it in the yard with the chickens will make it bond to the flock, sleeping outside if your fencing makes it feasible...will allow the dog to guard both your home perimeters as well as your flock. This is what we do...on a small homestead (say 5 acres or less) with appropriate fencing your dog can efficiently guard both your home and your animals.


----------

